# Found Oak Haven Racing Pigeon



## claireducky (Jun 20, 2009)

Just a note here since it would be of interest to you all as well (already posted on the lost bird forum):

After a batch of storms came through last week (might have been a week and a half ago), we had a pigeon show up on the property. He/she is banded, but I've been unable to catch it thus far. There were some left over milk jug feeders in one of the barns, so I have him set up with grain and water and grit for the moment, but he won't let me near him to catch him. I'm going to have to catch him to get him home, because he obviously was raised here and thinks he IS home. Any suggestions? Anybody know who this bird might belong to? If (s)he was raised here, he is at least a few years old, because it's been several years since the old owner died and over a year since we purchased the place.

Thanks,

Claire


----------



## claireducky (Jun 20, 2009)

I've gotten some pictures just now of the bird, who we've dubbed "Petey":


The closest I can get to him usually is about 10-15 feet away; I had to take these pictures with a 300mm lens.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Does appear to be an older bird and a nice one at that. Are the lofts torn down? There's no way to know where the bird belongs without knowing the band information. I would caution you to be careful about where you post that info, once you get it too, because lots of people would lie, steal and cheat to get their hands on an OHF bird.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I sent you a PM and wanted to say I didn't mean to send it twice. LOL


----------



## claireducky (Jun 20, 2009)

Several of the buildings were sold off before the property came up for sale, but there are two of the larger pigeon buildings left; one has chicken wire covered stalls (about 5x5) outside that have little trap doors going inside to a similar sized stall. The other barn has large stalls inside (large enough we are planning to convert them to horse stalls) covered with a larger grade wire (like what you'd see for a goat fence). These stalls have window boxes that stick out from the stalls and have the finer chicken wire over them. He's taken up residence on top of one of the window boxes in the shade for now.

We don't have much feed left (what I found was left here when the Peemans sold the place), is there a special mix I should get when we run out? It looks like some finely ground shaving stuff along with corn kernels, black seeds, and round seeds like a soybean perhaps. I did find some grit for the bird too, so he's ok there.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

claireducky said:


> Several of the buildings were sold off before the property came up for sale, but there are two of the larger pigeon buildings left; one has chicken wire covered stalls (about 5x5) outside that have little trap doors going inside to a similar sized stall. The other barn has large stalls inside (large enough we are planning to convert them to horse stalls) covered with a larger grade wire (like what you'd see for a goat fence). These stalls have window boxes that stick out from the stalls and have the finer chicken wire over them. He's taken up residence on top of one of the window boxes in the shade for now.
> 
> We don't have much feed left (what I found was left here when the Peemans sold the place), is there a special mix I should get when we run out? It looks like some finely ground shaving stuff along with corn kernels, black seeds, and round seeds like a soybean perhaps. I did find some grit for the bird too, so he's ok there.


Can you open those little trap doors? or are they open? It's really hard to say if the bird was actually raised AND raced from there or if it's truly smart enough to know how to get back there, even after having been possibly sold as a youngster. If the trap doors and the bob traps that many racers use, he may just go inside at some point. 
Do you know if there's a racing pigeon club anywhere near you? They have to get feed from somewhere, but you're looking at buying a 50lb bag if you do fine some. 
Do you know where the bird roosts at night? They can be pretty much just picked up in the dark. They can't see you coming.


----------



## claireducky (Jun 20, 2009)

I've opened the outside screen door to the nearest outside stall and propped it with a bucket. He watched me as I moved his food and water from on top of the window box to inside the stall on a ledge. Hopefully if he is smart enough to make it here he can figure out to go inside the stall, then we can shut the door! ^^


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maybe that will work. If not, there's this:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

Good luck with catching him. If you need anything else, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## claireducky (Jun 20, 2009)

Update: Petey fell for it, followed the trail of grain on the ground right into the stall. I shut him in and managed to catch him and get his number without too many ruffled feathers! (har har!)

I've called the racing club who's code appeared on the band and left a message; so hopefully somebody will get back to me!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

claireducky said:


> Update: Petey fell for it, followed the trail of grain on the ground right into the stall. I shut him in and managed to catch him and get his number without too many ruffled feathers! (har har!)
> 
> I've called the racing club who's code appeared on the band and left a message; so hopefully somebody will get back to me!


Good job! Congratulations to both you and Petey for a safe and happy outcome! 

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's great! Guess it wasn't an OHF band after all?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> That's great! Guess it wasn't an OHF band after all?


I was wondering about that myself ..

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> I was wondering about that myself ..
> 
> Terry


Seemed kinda of weird for a bird to show up there without an OHF band, but I guess Chris flew birds with other bands too. We all do.....LOL


----------



## claireducky (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope, it's a CCBI band. I do know that other people sent their birds here sometimes to be raised, since Chris had races here every year. Perhaps this guy is one of those.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

claireducky said:


> Nope, it's a CCBI band. I do know that other people sent their birds here sometimes to be raised, since Chris had races here every year. Perhaps this guy is one of those.


Gee whizz.........that's 400 miles from you. 
You're right about the races that Chris held. This is probably a bird that was sent to him for a race and then bought back after the race was over. 
Sure hope you hear from someone. If not, let us know.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck taking care of that bird and finding out the owner.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah good luck on finding the owner of the bird. If for some reason they dont want it back or do not contact you, PLEASE let us know! Im not the only one here who would love to take it in....LOL


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Timber said:


> PLEASE let us know! Im not the only one here who would love to take it in....LOL


 this is so dopeeeee....yeah me too


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bloodlines_365 said:


> this is so dopeeeee....yeah me too


Is it just me or does that bird not look like a fabulous specimen? There's just something about it...........


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

One of my best birds was a stray I caught at an old guy's house. He did have a band number on it, but when I contacted the owner, he just told me to breed it. I did and the kids have flown very well.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Renee,

We may have different taste. But it does look like it knows home! And loves it! So that bird has that homing love (which may be the "something" you are talking about).


----------



## claireducky (Jun 20, 2009)

I've not heard back from the club secretary; he told me this weekend he could look up the band number at work on Monday but no joy so far. Will give him another day and call again. Petey doesn't seem quite as happy in the stall, but it is in the shade and he has plenty of water and food. I'd open the door to let him fly around if he wanted but I'm afraid he wouldn't go back in.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Does Petey have any other bands on his leg? If you don't get a call back, call the AU and tell them about the bird and that no one will call you back.......that's if you don't want to keep it. I'm not sure if we have any members close by that would want to give it a home.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's awesome what you're doing for that bird! I hope you get some answers soon. He's a beautiful bird and I know you won't have any problems finding him a home if the owner doesn't claim him.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Is it just me or does that bird not look like a fabulous specimen? There's just something about it...........


 *I had a stray hen that was one of the best flyers in my loft.She won the combine from RENO 450 miles She strayed in as a young bird The guy that owned the bird told me to keep it and that it was a DETROIT Bekeart and I was flying Bekearts at the time so I kept her ( Old 183).She sure was a flyer but she never raised a youngster worth anything * GEORGE


----------



## claireducky (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok update: The bird is one of Darell Eaker's from 3D Lofts in Taft TX. He's going to call some of the people he knows around this area to maybe come and get the bird to ship to him. I'll try to find out more about where he got loose from since I'm interested to find out too! 

Claire


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

its a SURE BET, 3d loft bird is bound to be something good


----------



## claireducky (Jun 20, 2009)

Petey's been picked up! Darrell got a friend who lives locally to come and get Petey today. He said it was a male bird who had been sold to a gentleman in New York! He flew all the way here with half of his flight feathers clipped too! O.O 

He's been loose for a bit, it sounds like; the guy showed me how his wing tips were bleached from the sun and being outside. I'm just amazed he made it here; what a cool bird!

Thanks for all your help guys, and good luck with your birds!

Claire


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool Claire thanks for the update! Glad that someone came to pick Petey up. He sounds like a great bird.


----------

